# Dwarven Hammer & End-All Red Overdrive Mockup Pedals



## music6000 (May 11, 2021)

A member has posted that if you are going for the Dimebag Darrel sound then these are the perfect combination.
With the Dwarven Hammer first in line acting as a EQ with the Rotary select ATTACK knob plugged into the End-All Red Overdrive, will get you there!
Both available at PedalPCB.


----------

